# T/C rifles



## Timberhauler (Sep 23, 2007)

There is a pawn shop down the road a bit.I don't do much business with them,but every now and then when I have time I check their merchandise to see if they have anything I might like.

I was in there Friday,and someone has just pawned a T/C stainless synthetic .270.It looks like it has hardly ever been fired,and I can get that gun for 400 bucks,which I thought was good considering what a new one cost.It has a very nice Nikon scope to boot.

Does anyone else own one of these?..I know they are very reliable,I would like to know how accurate they are.I like the idea of the interchanging barrels.My daughter held it up easier than any youth rifle she's held,so I'm thinking of buying it and getting a .308 barrel for her.I wanted to ask before I coughed up the cash.I usually like sleep on things before I buy anyway


----------



## ASEMASTER (Sep 23, 2007)

*buy it*

I juct set mine up in 308 and cheap scope, did a triger job I got off line from belm. went to the shooting club and hit the 8x8 target at 150yds. 5 out of 5 times it's very acurate, light and easy to use.


----------



## sILlogger (Sep 24, 2007)

they are good weapons...and pretty accurate for a factory set up...what is wrong with .270...just curious(prolly got other .308's or .308 reloading equipment)


----------



## joesawer (Sep 24, 2007)

Check into 7mm/08 for your daughter. It is leathal on deer and has a pretty mild recoil.


----------



## Timberhauler (Sep 24, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> ..what is wrong with .270.



Nothing,I love a 270,but it would be too much for my daughter.


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 24, 2007)

Their barrels are very well made. TCs warrantee is secound to none, unconditional lifetime, even if you are not the original owner.

Have you thought of handloading the .270 with light loads for your duaghter. Reloading equipment would be less than a barrel and you could make up some hot loads too if you wanted to take elk/bear.


----------



## Timberhauler (Sep 24, 2007)

Mad Professor said:


> Their barrels are very well made. TCs warrantee is secound to none, unconditional lifetime, even if you are not the original owner.
> 
> Have you thought of handloading the .270 with light loads for your duaghter. Reloading equipment would be less than a barrel and you could make up some hot loads too if you wanted to take elk/bear.



I'm thinking I might as well let her try the 270.It wouldn't have as much recoil as the 20 gauge single shot I was thinking about letting her use...The only thing that might intimidate her is muzzle blast.But then I guess if she's gonna hunt and be a good shot she must learn to overcome that anyway.

Upon putting more thought into it over the course of the day,I'm not sure the .308 kicks that much less than a 270.I have 2 308's.One a Browning BAR,and the recoil on that rifle is almost non-existant,but on my M700 stainless synthetic it does pack more of a punch than I realized.

Who knows what I'll actually end up doing by the time I actually get time to do it,but I sure do like the look and feel of that T/C.Plus I figure if she decides she doesn't like hunting,then I've got a new toy to play with.


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 24, 2007)

There are also factory "mild" loads for CF rifles, called "managed recoil" as I recall. Still plenty for deer but probably brings the .270 into the 30-30 range of recoil. I think remington makes them?


----------



## KMB (Sep 24, 2007)

Mad Professor said:


> There are also factory "mild" loads for CF rifles, called "managed recoil" as I recall. Still plenty for deer but probably brings the .270 into the 30-30 range of recoil. I think remington makes them?



This is from Remington's 2007 catalog...their Managed-Recoil .270 Win loads are 115 gr., 2710 fps and 1875 ft.-lb. at the muzzle. Supposed to be 50% less recoil than standard .270 Win loads, supposed to be less recoil than their standard loaded 243 Win. 100 gr. PSPCL loads.

Kevin


----------



## Timberhauler (Sep 24, 2007)

KMB said:


> This is from Remington's 2007 catalog...their Managed-Recoil .270 Win loads are 115 gr., 2710 fps and 1875 ft.-lb. at the muzzle. Supposed to be 50% less recoil than standard .270 Win loads, supposed to be less recoil than their standard loaded 243 Win. 100 gr. PSPCL loads.
> 
> Kevin



That's good to know,Thanks!!


----------



## KMB (Sep 24, 2007)

Timberhauler said:


> That's good to know,Thanks!!



You're welcome.

Kevin


----------



## Timberhauler (Sep 26, 2007)

Business has been a little slow,so I've got all day today to take care of some things.I went over to that pawn shop this morning to pick up that rifle and it was GONE.I started to put a deposit down on it when I first saw it,but I didn't figure they would sell it that fast.So it's back to square 1.If things pick up just a little more then I may just get her a new one.


----------



## Timberhauler (Sep 30, 2007)

I found a Browning Micro-hunter A-Bolt in near mint condition in a 308.I didn't have my daughter with me as she's away on a retreat this weekend,but my son who's much smaller,had no problem holding it up and steady.So I bought it.It's lightweight and quick handling,if she ends up not liking the hunting game,then I have a rifle that I don't mind using.

My son was greatly disappointed,he thought I was buying the rifle for him.I'm not sure how I'm gonna get out of this one.


----------



## sILlogger (Sep 30, 2007)

congrats on the rifle...tho i've never shot the micro hunter i have shot an A-bold in .300 win mag....what a rifle. better get to shopping for that son of yours.


----------



## Timberhauler (Oct 1, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> ...what a rifle. better get to shopping for that son of yours.



Ha!...He's only 8,and I'm not quite ready to put a gun other than his Red Ryder in his hands yet..I'm gonna wait at least another year or two before I arm him.I promised him a new fishing rod come fishing season and all was well.

I've never been a fan of the A-bolts in the past,I like M700's better just because they seem to fit me better,however,this new A-bolt is quite possibly the most accurate out of the box rifle I've ever fired.I sighted it in at 75 yards because all the places she's gonna be hunting is tight woods.With every different load I shot,the worst three shot group I made still had two shots touching.Now I just hope she gets a deer!


----------



## 820wards (Oct 24, 2007)

Timberhauler said:


> There is a pawn shop down the road a bit.I don't do much business with them,but every now and then when I have time I check their merchandise to see if they have anything I might like.
> 
> I was in there Friday,and someone has just pawned a T/C stainless synthetic .270.It looks like it has hardly ever been fired,and I can get that gun for 400 bucks,which I thought was good considering what a new one cost.It has a very nice Nikon scope to boot.
> 
> Does anyone else own one of these?..I know they are very reliable,I would like to know how accurate they are.I like the idea of the interchanging barrels.My daughter held it up easier than any youth rifle she's held,so I'm thinking of buying it and getting a .308 barrel for her.I wanted to ask before I coughed up the cash.I usually like sleep on things before I buy anyway



*************************************************

Don't know if your talking about the original Thompson TCR rifles or the new Encore's. The older TCR's were chambered in .270, but the rifles had accuracy problems. If you are looking at the new Encore in .270, that would be a good rifle.

jerry-


----------

